# Spondylopathy



## yanetsi (Jul 9, 2021)

What is the correct ICD 10 CODE for spondylolpathy cervical spine.
Thank you.


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi there, based on the information you provided you'd have to go with M48.9 - Spondylopathy, unspecified.


----------



## yanetsi (Jul 10, 2021)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Hi there, based on the information you provided you'd have to go with M48.9 - Spondylopathy, unspecified.


Hi, thank you so much, I was told to code M48.8X2 because provider specifically said cervical spine and M48.9 is an unspecified code. Do you know any website where I can research the topic. Thank you again.


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Jul 12, 2021)

Did the doctor document the type of spondylopathy? Here's the full descriptor for M84.8X2: Other specified spondylopathies, cervical region.

Your ICD-10-CM code book is your best source, but you can try the CDC ICD-10-CM site as well.  https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd10cm.htm


----------



## yanetsi (Jul 12, 2021)

jkyles@decisionhealth.com said:


> Did the doctor document the type of spondylopathy? Here's the full descriptor for M84.8X2: Other specified spondylopathies, cervical region.
> 
> Your ICD-10-CM code book is your best source, but you can try the CDC ICD-10-CM site as well.  https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd10cm.htm


Hi,
No, the Dr. documented spondylopathy cervical spine.
The auditor told me I can not code M48.9 because the provider documented the code with anatomical details (cervical spine) and M48.9 is an unspecified code. To me other refers to type of spondylopathy (no anatomical specifications given by the provider) but that's the feedback I got from her.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jul 16, 2021)

I would use M47.812.


----------



## yanetsi (Jul 18, 2021)

LisaAlonso23 said:


> I would use M47.812.


*Spondylosis* is the degeneration of the vertebral column from any cause. In the more narrow sense it refers to spinal osteoarthritis, the age-related wear and tear of the spinal column, which is the most common cause of spondylosis. 

*Spondylopathies* are disorders of the vertebrae. When involving inflammation, it can be called spondylitis. In contrast, a spondyloarthropathy is a condition involving the vertebral joints, but many conditions involve both spondylopathy and spondyloarthropathy.

I think they are not the same, spondylosis is more specific than spondylopathy, the provider is not giving more information.


----------



## thomas7331 (Jul 18, 2021)

yanetsi said:


> Hi,
> No, the Dr. documented spondylopathy cervical spine.
> The auditor told me I can not code M48.9 because the provider documented the code with anatomical details (cervical spine) and M48.9 is an unspecified code. To me other refers to type of spondylopathy (no anatomical specifications given by the provider) but that's the feedback I got from her.
> 
> Thank you for your time!


Your auditor is wrong here - there isn't a more specific code available for 'spondylopathy cervical spine'.  What did the auditor say you should have used?  M48.9 is correct if the type of spondylopathy is not specified.


----------



## yanetsi (Jul 20, 2021)

That's the code I added to the chart but she said M48.9 is not appropriate. I submitted a question to the AAPC expert, no response yet. Thank you


----------



## yanetsi (Jul 20, 2021)

thomas7331 said:


> Your auditor is wrong here - there isn't a more specific code available for 'spondylopathy cervical spine'.  What did the auditor say you should have used?  M48.9 is correct if the type of spondylopathy is not specified.


That's the code I added to the chart but she said M48.9 is not appropriate. I submitted a question to the AAPC expert, no response yet. Thank you


----------



## thomas7331 (Jul 20, 2021)

yanetsi said:


> That's the code I added to the chart but she said M48.9 is not appropriate. I submitted a question to the AAPC expert, no response yet. Thank you


Auditors aren't supposed to just tell you you're wrong - they need to provide you with their recommendations for the correct code and the rationale.  In my opinion, the auditor isn't doing her job.


----------



## llanesv2018 (Jul 22, 2021)

yanetsi said:


> What is the correct ICD 10 CODE for spondylolpathy cervical spine.
> Thank you.


M46.82 Other specified inflammatory spondylopathies, cervical region


----------



## yanetsi (Jul 24, 2021)

thomas7331 said:


> Auditors aren't supposed to just tell you you're wrong - they need to provide you with their recommendations for the correct code and the rationale.  In my opinion, the auditor isn't doing hethE


----------



## yanetsi (Jul 24, 2021)

thomas7331 said:


> Auditors aren't supposed to just tell you you're wrong - they need to provide you with their recommendations for the correct code and the rationale.  In my opinion, the auditor isn't doing her job.


Feedback was provided, because the provider doc spondylopathy *cervical spine* M48.9 was not appropriate because it's an unspecified code (Auditor)


----------



## yanetsi (Jul 24, 2021)

AAPC feedback.


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Jul 24, 2021)

yanetsi said:


> Feedback was provided, because the provider doc spondylopathy *cervical spine* M48.9 was not appropriate because it's an unspecified code (Auditor)


It may be that the claim won't go through with an unspecified code, but that does happen. If the only code that works is an unspecified code, then that's the code you submit.


----------



## thomas7331 (Jul 24, 2021)

yanetsi said:


> AAPC feedback.


I agree with AAPC's feedback.  M48.9 is correct unless your payer or organization requires a more specified code, in which case you would need to query the provider.


----------

